# South Texas Boat Yard?



## KARKAUAI (Nov 23, 2008)

Ahoy, mates,
I'm a 60 y/o buying his first sailboat after 15 years of bareboating in Carib and Chesapeake. 53' Amel ketch currently on Lake Texoma (wierd place to find an ocean going sailboat). I'm thinking of trucking it to S. TX for minor repairs, new set of sails, some electronics upfit, and a good cleaning. Given the damage Ike did to that area, I'm trying to find a yard that can handle a boat this size in a timely fashion somewhere between Corpus Christi and Port Arthur. I'm such a greenhorn at owning a boat like this I'll need some hand-holding until I can get some sea miles in her under my belt. Does anyone have a suggestion of a yard that would suit my needs? I live in NC, but the cost of trucking it to E Coast would almost buy me new set of sails.
Thanks in advance,
Kent


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

Might give Lagasse Marine Ways 361-972-6060 over in Palacious and Welded Boat Co. 361-972-5075 also in Palacious a call. 

I have not needed either one of them. A friend is at Lagasse now. Welded Boat has a website.


----------



## KARKAUAI (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, Lost. I'll check 'em out.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Kent,
Welcome to Sailnet. 
In the Clear Lake area:
Seabrook Shipyard and South Texas Yacht Services. Texas Boat Yards, LLC
Hillman's 800-582-4416
On Galveston Island (I'm not sure if they are back up and running)
Pier 77 Pier 77 Marine Services

Michael


----------



## KARKAUAI (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, Michael. Appreciate the help.


----------

